# All Night Cook



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

At about 7:30 PM yesterday I put on my smoker 1 beef brisket and 2 pork butts.  I used Bill Cannon's Texas BBQ rub on the brisket and Oklahoma Joe's "The Squeal" Hog Rub.  Temps have been kept between 200 and 225.  The internal temps at about 7 this morning were only at 135, still a long way to go.

I've been cooking over a mixture of charcoal briquettes and lump in a charcoal basket and have been using apple chunks for smoke flavor.  I've been getting about 4 1/2 hour burns in the basket which allowed me to get a little sleep last night.

The ribs will be going on later this afternoon. I plan on cooking two racks in the smoker and finishing off on the grill with sauce and another rack cooked directly over the coals and finishing off with Charlie Vegos's Dry Rub from his Rendevouz restaurant in Memphis.  

I'll be making some creamy coleslaw for the pulled pork sandwiches, baked beans, fries, honey corn bread, and key lime pie for desert.

Here are the pictures so far.  I'll add to the album as the cook progresses:

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

You're welcome anytime guys.  We like the slaw creamy up hear.  I do Oklahomna Joes bubba sauce on the pulled pork.  The creamy slaw makes for a nice contrast against the vinegars sauce in the pork.

Will be separating the deckel from the flat later this afternoon and making some burnt ends.  Will also be putting the meat slicer to use this afternoon the first time to slice the brisket flat Arby's thin for sandwiches.

The flat part of the brisket is up to 146 now so I'm making progress.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't much care for it by itself, Glenn but I do like it on the pulled pork sammies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

I looooove coleslaw!  I've been known to eat a whole tub of it for a meal!  

Lookin' good there Kloset!


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2005)

Sounds real good Kloset.
Using the smoker so if won't feel 'left out' with the new arrival?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

You got it Chris.  The smoker is a little slow and needs a big head start before I start the grill this afternoon.  At least that's the plan.  It just started raining here.  So far the temps are holding steady though.  That's the advantage of having a 1/2" steel firebox.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2005)

Pic's and food look great!  (heaving a hand full of slaw at Glenn)


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Kloset, storms rollin through! We lost power for about 1.5 hours here. Guess it doesn't matter with the smoker though! 101 and I are goin for Perch and Walleye tonight. I wish I'da known you were cookin. I woulda planned on comin over! Woodman


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

Got plenty of food Woody if you guys can make it.  Feel free to swing by.

Kloset


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought you used logs to cook on those things and not charcoal?

LOOKS GREAT..Thanks for the invite!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

You can use anything on these pits.  My pecan logs that I ordered haven't arrived here.  Meat has plenty of smoke though from the wood chunks.

Butts are almost done.  Getting ready to wrap ribs.  Brisket temp still holding around 160.  Looks very moist though.

If your serious about stopping by email me for directions.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2005)

A little late but perhaps some advance warning next time would yield a personal visit from your Site Administrator..._*DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!*_   :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 20, 2005)

Only a three hour ride for me, I could have been there with some notice. Today wasn't golf day either, coulda, woulda, shoulda.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, don't know if all pull this one off or not.  It's pouring down rain outside.
Butts are done. Ribs are foiled.  Brisket is still hanging around 169(been cooking for 21 hours now).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well, don't know if all pull this one off or not.  It's pouring down rain outside.
> Butts are done. Ribs are foiled.  Brisket is still hanging around 169(been cooking for 21 hours now).



Have you moved the thermometer around to check the temp in different places?  Or just slide the probe in and out of different places, if it slides in with ease I'd say it's done.  21hours seems very long for the brisket.  Have you or do you remove the point?  How much did that bad boy weigh?  I'm guessing 12lbs?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 20, 2005)

Kloset, the pics look great. That rib rack is pretty cool. Do those dividers come out for easy cleaning?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> So, how'd it go? TL



You're reading my mind TL!  I think Kloset is getting some much needed rest!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Well, you have a point there.  I guess I should be a little patient. TL



I wanna know how the brisket turned out after 21+ hours!  Or I wonder if it is still cooking???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Everyone.  I just wanted you all to know that the Q last night was a tremendous success.  The ironic thing was is that the purpose of the cookout was to debut the new grill but due to the late afternoon thunderstorms that we had I was unable to fire it up.

First the brisket took 22.5 hours but was absolutely the best Brisket I've ever had in my life.  I eventually had to foil the brisket (with the rain coming in), because I was concerned it wouldn't get done.  I did several temp checks on the brisket and found that the flat was done way before the deckel, so I took the brisket out of the smoker, separated the deckel from the flat, trimmed the deckel of fat and returned it to the smoker for an additional 4 hours.  I took the juices that accumulated in the aluminum foil and added it to a portion of my BBQ sauce that I reserved, equal parts sauce to Brisket drippings and beef broth to make a BBQ broth that I set aside for the burnt ends.  When the burnt ends were done the exterior was carmalized to the point that the brisket tasted like BBQ candy.  It was the best tasting beef I have ever eaten.  Tender and juicy on the outside with a crisp sweet exterior.  I honestly couldn't tell which I like better, the burnt ends with or without sauce.  Simply outstanding!

The ribs were the last item put into the smoker and the first one done.  I used a rib rack that I had bought from Gator pit (pictures on file).  It holds six racks of ribs.  This rack is very heavy duty, weighs a ton and the ribs (baby backs) easily slipped in but were held snugly in place.  When I checked the ribs after about one hour, I could hear them sizzling in the rack. My guess is that the heat of the smoker caused the rack to get very hot and because they were in close contact to the ribs had a carmelizing effect on the exterior, thus no need to finish on the grill which was a good thing since it was unavailable because of the rain.  I'll share the secret to these great ribs.  The night before I removed the membrane and liberally sprinkled the ribs with Texas BBQ Rub and wrapped the ribs with saran wrap and then let them sit overnight.  The next worning the ribs exterior had the look of molasses.  Now here is the secret.  Before I put the ribs in the smoker, I covered the ribs with Brown Sugar and then waited until the sugar liquified from the meats juices and then added an final sprinkling of Texxas BBQ Rub, placed them in the rib rack and cooked for 3 hours.  I foiled the ribs for another two hours.  At that point the ribs were starting to fall apart.  Next time I will probably cook 2 hours and then foil one.  I put them back in the dry heat of the smoker to try and get them to firm up a bit which they did.  These were litterally falling off the bone, breaking under their own weight ribs which by competition standards were overcooked yet the end ribs did still have a little pull in them.  These ribs were so good that I refused to sauce them and served the sauce on the side.  Most ate them without the sauce and the sauce was good.

The pulled pork was fantastic also.  Had a nice smoke ring.  I wrapped the
butts in foil and them wrapped them in a towel and placed them in a preheated cooler.  I only pulled one of the butts for dinner.  The other one was still hot hours after it was pulled from the smoker.

A side note.  At about 4:30 yesterday UPS delivered my pecan logs that I had ordered so next cook I'll experiment with it.  I also used the meat slicer to slice paper thin brisket slices from the flat for sandwiches, piled them high on grilled buttered buns, topped with a little BBQ sauce, and provolone cheese.  These were great sandwiches.  I have to admint I stole the idea from Oklahoma Joe's (Z man sandwich) with the only exception being OK Joes also tops their sandwiches with Onion Rings which I didn't do but I will try someday.

Sides consisted of creamy cole slaw (sorry), BBQ beans (tonight Ill divide into two batches and add pulled pork to one and chopped brisket to the other), honey basted buttermilk cornbread, french fries, and Key Lime Pie for dessert.  

Now here is the ultimate compliment that I received last night.  One of the couples there were Jewish so I cooked some chcken breasts for them out of respect to their religion.  When they saw the ribs and the pulled pork they actully told me they couldn't help but try the ribs and pork butt and that this was the first time either had eaten any pork products in over 20 years.  I told them that I had cooked chicken for them and they shouldn't feel pressured to eat pork just becuase it was there but they insisted.  The look on their faces devouring those ribs was as the commercial says, priceless.

Sorry for the long winded message but the results were incredible and I just had to share.

Kloset


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2005)

Man what an inaugural cook!  Glad to hear everything turned out great!  Don't be sorry about the creamy cole slaw either, any true BBQ Connoisseur  eats cole slaw with their Q.  Just don't ask Glenn!  

That is simply amazing about the Jewish couple!  Will they now be disbanned from the Jewish Religion or can they confess as the Catholics do?


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmm Kloset,or better known as the pork kloset rabbi =D>  =D>   :smooch: Set them free my matza moses! 
 [-X  [-X  [-X i'd like to apologise too all our jewish BBQ enthusiasts [-o<

Is this the free for all i'm postin in?
Huh? What was that? ooooops!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2005)

I am pumped that the cook turned out for you Kloset!  Jewish or not, who could resist some PP and ribs...you did have brisket, right??  Jewish people make brisket a lot, I think  

Man, I wish I would have known, I would have just liked to smell the smoke...I miss the smokey smell in my attic since I put the WSM back on the deck!  (_HAHAHAHA...beat you all to it_!!) :!:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2005)

Of course they make brisssssssket,i hear.
Gotta say those rib racks are big,must never have to worry about them
tipping over?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2005)

I think those racks are $100 or more!!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think those racks are $100 or more!!




Somehow i don't think Kloset is too worried about the price.
I seen them on the Gator site,huge,solid,well they'll never need to be replaced is my guess.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2005)

I would hope not!  They are the best racks on the market, I think! :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 21, 2005)

They might be heavy duty but look at the ribs in the pics on Rich's site.  The rub rubs off because they are close together.  Woodman has the same problem with the Klose racks.  Each one needs to add about another 1/2 space for each rib so they fit comfortably without skinning your ribs.  I like Rich's racks...heavy heavy duty.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2005)

TL,

I was very impressed with Ritch's Rib Racks.  If the new ones are even better, I'll have to get one.  Thanks for the heads up.

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> They might be heavy duty but look at the ribs in the pics on Rich's site.  The rub rubs off because they are close together.  Woodman has the same problem with the Klose racks.  Each one needs to add about another 1/2 space for each rib so they fit comfortably without skinning your ribs.  I like Rich's racks...heavy heavy duty.



Hey Bubba,

You know I didn't have that problem at all with the rub coming off.  It was probably because I was cooking Baby Backs.  It was a snug fit but not enough to take off the rub..  I could see how that could happen with spares though.  Probably explains the need for new racks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think those racks are $100 or more!!



Greg, you're pretty close. I think they were on sale for $95.  They will last a lifetime though.  Only need one.  I got the one that holds six. Same price as the one that holds five. Go figure.  Great, great, racks!  Now my mind is wondering about something else......Stop it!

Nick,

I'm not sure about the racks being removable.  I'll let you know when I try to clean them tonight.  Right now I've got them soaking.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 21, 2005)

I generally will do spares and you remember what happened at Woodman's when he used them and all the rub was coming off and he was bitchin about it.  If I could weld I'd make my own...but then again I don't cook that many racks at one time right now so space isn't an issue.  Adjustable might be cool.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2005)

Why would the rub be coming off?Idon't get it,i sprinkle on,wait no more than oooooh say 15-20 minutes,they glaze over,rub becomes part of the meat and they're put on the cooker.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Way to go, Kloset!  I bet Woody and 101 are wishing they stopped by!  Man, that sounds like it was a great time with some great food.





			
				TexLaw said:
			
		

> Texlaw those 2 should have been taken to an airport by a responsible adult,buckled in,with instructions.


----------

